# Welches Boot für die Ostsee (Fehmarn)



## Peter R. (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Boardies,
bin seit Wochen schon am schauen aber total unsicher...ich möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Boot für die Ostsee (Fehmarn) zulegen und benötige eure Unterstützung.
Ich habe zwar etwas Bootserfahrungen (auch beide Scheine) durch die letzten Norwegentripps und auch vor Jahren schonmal Bootseigner eines Kajütbootes gewesen, aber dieses mal soll es sowohl für die Familie als auch ein Angelboot für den Papa sein...
Meine Überlegungen gehen in Richtung Konsolenboot (Quicksilver Commander fand ich nicht schlecht) und von der Größe hab ich max.5-6m gedacht.Ich würde mir über die Saison einen Bootsliegeplatz (an Boje) buchen,von daher müßte nicht ständig geslippt werden.Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen zu diesem Gewässer was Motorleistung,Drift,Wind usw betrifft.Man will ja genügend Reserven haben und heil wieder ankommen  bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Boot für die Ostsee (Fehmarn)*

Moin Moin Peter,
http://www.bootscenter-kiel.de/
da gibt es was zum träumen und die erste fahrt geht an Brasilien und Kalifornien vorbei zu deinem liegeplatz nach Fehmarn

Noch weitere Tipps sind der Angelführer Fehmarn Küste und Boot.
Extrateil Bootsangeln mit GPS-Daten
ISBN 3-937868-01-1
und eine schöne neue Seekarte.

Die Drift ist unterschiedlich bis auf garkeine#h

mfg nobbi


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Boot für die Ostsee (Fehmarn)*



Peter R. schrieb:


> aber dieses mal soll es sowohl für die Familie als auch ein Angelboot für den Papa sein...
> 
> Meine Überlegungen gehen in Richtung Konsolenboot (Quicksilver Commander fand ich nicht schlecht) und von der Größe hab ich max.5-6m gedacht.



ich würde ja doch lieber dann nach einem Kajütboot schauen wenn man doch mal im herbst unterwegs ist zum angeln ????...oder doch mit Familie ?????da kommt das besser #6 statt einer offenen Konsole gerade auf der Ostsee ....mal ist ja ok aber immer  das muss jeder selber wissen #h

ich denke mal irgend was zwischen 5- 6m mit 50ps oder mehr sollte vollkommen reichen  :vik:


----------



## Peter R. (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Boot für die Ostsee (Fehmarn)*

Hm...wg Kajüte hatte ich mir auch mal Gedanken gemacht,fand das aber nicht ganz so wichtig da ich gerne ein Boot hätte wo man im Bug auch sitzen kann.
Geangelt wird sowieso bei jedem Wetter,evtl gibts ja auch etwas mit Schlupfkajüte...? Hatte mal bei ebay ne Quicksilver 635WA gesehen,fand ich sehr schön,aber zu groß und noch zu teuer! Habe vorhin mal den "Vorschlag" von nobbi1962 angesehen und fand die gebrauchten Bowrider auch nicht schlecht...weiß aber nicht,ob ich unbedingt wieder nen Innenborder haben will?
Sind ja nun doch alle hoch motorisiert und entsprechend durstig!


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Boot für die Ostsee (Fehmarn)*

was möchtest du kaufen ein Neuboot oder ein gebrauchtes Angebot ????
wo liegt den die Schmerz grenze :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Boot für die Ostsee (Fehmarn)*

Hallo,
da war doch nix mit Innenborder.
man kann da ja auch 40-50 60Ps ran hängen
Brasilien und Kalifornien ist ein Küstenabschnitt von Holm bis Schönbergerstrand.

mfg nobbi

ps sorry jetzt erst gelesen Bowrider hat ja innen|schlafen


----------

